# Hedgehog isn't active at night



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

I very recently got a 4 month old hedgehog, and as everyone stated them being nocturnal animals, I was expecting to have some sleepless nights. But often times when I come home as late as 11:30pm, he's still asleep. I tend to stay up late, so I've watched him at midnight, 1:00am, 2:00am, and he continues to just stay asleep in his cage unless I take him out to play or bond. I'm concerned, the first night he was here, he seemed active but now anytime Es left in his cage, he burrows in his igloo day and night. What could be wrong? I'm terrified he might be dying, or attempting hibernation.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What's the temperature of his cage and what kind of heating set up do you have for him?

And are you staying up late in the same room as he is? Because some hedgehogs won't come out until it's fully dark in a room.


----------



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes he's in the same room. I didn't know they were only active if it's completely dark though. Sometimes I check on him while the room is dimly lit, other times the room is just completely dark and I just try to listen for any activity: eating food, drinking water, running on the wheel, etc


----------



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

I try to keep the Heat around the house at 75 F. When that doesn't work, I'll put a blanket over his cage or use a little space heater


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to know what the exact temperature is in the cage, not just the room temperature. Hedgehogs are very temperature sensitive and a blanket over the cage isn't going to work. You need to have a heating set up that keeps the cage at a constant temperature.


----------

